# Dvd playing whilst moving?



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

I want my dvd to play whilst I'm moving.
Don't really care for the whole its illegal thing, its hardly distracting.

I noticed today that it works with the handbrake on. But if I was to trick it into thinking the handbrake was always on, would it then use the vehicle speed sensor to realise i'm not stationary?

I will leave the handbrake wiring as per normal, but tamper with the dvd wiring separately.

Does anybody know if the car uses only the handbrake earth or is it a mix of handbrake earth/vss?

It's a 2011 Holden Cruze SRi-V


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I have a feeling its a CAN based signal... So good luck.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a feeling you might be correct :/


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

I installed a unit in another car to work like this. The lead that is supposed to go to the ebrake, we just wired to the interior light dimmer switch. That way, if you get pulled over, you just dim the interior lights a little bit, the lead loses signal, and shuts off the DVD with a "For your safety" splash screen. And yes, this was illegal.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Being an OEM install... it will not be that simple... Considering everything is CAN based... this feature will be CAN based


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

The CAN part is actually easy, all these new Denso units are CAN with a GPS backup


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

GTPprix said:


> The CAN part is actually easy, all these new Denso units are CAN with a GPS backup


obviously your a bit more informed as you have hacked all your modules...


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

Well you were 100% correct, its all CAN. It's the **** GPS backup that's a killer!

EDIT: We cant say D A M N? wow...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

GTPprix said:


> Well you were 100% correct, its all CAN. It's the **** GPS backup that's a killer!
> 
> EDIT: We cant say D A M N? wow...



Since your in metro Detroit I would love to catch up and chat. I work in auto industry, OBDII calibrator. Wouldn't mind discussing some of your CAN based knowledge sometime maybe?

Maybe take you for a ride in a project car... 600HP twin turbo V8...


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

So your saying, GPS movement shuts the screen off?


----------



## blacksriv (Feb 5, 2013)

So has anyone actually figured out how to play dvds whilst the car is moving?


----------

